# Love my new hap sp ruby greens. Tell me about yours!



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just got one male and four female ruby greens from a local breeder and am very excited! The boy is big and purty and the four females are happy to have lots of places to hide!

I'm feeding NLS flakes and sinking pellets, and keeping the pH around 7.8/8 and temp around 78-80. I do plan to add four synodontis lucippinis in the future.

I've had peacocks and haps, but this is my first Victorian tank.

Tell me about yours . . .


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got some fry myself...also first Vics for me...can't wait till they grow up!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

How large are your setups?


----------

